
To Make Yourself More Productive, Simplify - prostoalex
http://online.wsj.com/articles/to-make-yourself-more-productive-simplify-1403399038
======
jqm
So... don't answer your emails and texts right away. And "work with your boss"
to eliminate unproductive tasks.

Got it.

~~~
21echoes
that's what's at the end, but you skipped the beginning juicy bit: don't try
to multitask. make a clear and concrete to-do list, and chunk out time to
focus only on completing one item at a time. not answering your emails/texts
and having your boss help eliminate distractions are just two small but
helpful ways to stay on-task.

~~~
jqm
Nearly half of the article regarded simply not jumping to answer texts and
emails.

Want to REALLY make more efficient use of time? Just read my two line summary
and skip the article.

------
read
The problem isn't that you don't know what to do. It's that you know and yet
can't bring yourself to do it.

From the article: _small adjustments to how employees think about work_

The key word there is: _think_. It's surprisingly hard to change what you
think. Even if there was a feature for incoming email to not interrupt you,
you still wouldn't turn the feature on.

